# Solved: Firewall blocking internet



## Irongoldx (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi everybody, I am unable to connect to the internet since an update by microsoft on window seven on dec. 13th. The update happened automaticaly at 3 am. While i was asleep. It turned off and on my cpu to install and complete the update. But since then i am unable to connect to the internet. I called my internet provider and all the connections and IP numbers are fine . My router and modem are fine too. They thought it must be the firewall blocking my way to the internet so advised me to uninstall security and i did . Nothing improved and i lost my security system. So after this i did what i should have done at very first , i deleted all the new updates and restore my computer to an earlier point. Restart every thing including modem and router and to my frustrating shock i still did not get my internet back. Called microsoft they sent me an email with the "fix". They ask me to uninstall Network adapter and restart my pc and the network adapter will install itself which it did after restart but STIlL NO INTERNET. There is a yellow triangle on the connection marker and when i run trouble shoot it says a firewall may be blocking the access. I disable window deffender and also windows firewall, did every thing i could to get it back but no luck. My connections are fine because i am using same connection right now to write this via my cellphone. The most frustrating thing happened the next day .. GET THIS windows installed same updates that cause the promlem again overnight by itself. How? i dont know. Please help if you can.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What firewall or security suite was on the machine?

Make sure you have the correct network driver ('cause I always worry that you may allow Windows update to automatically update any driver it feels like).

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or 7 or 8. *

Start - All Programs - Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Irongoldx (Dec 17, 2012)

Ok i did all that and restart my pc but did not get the internet access. It was Mcfee security system that i uninstalled.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Run the McAfee Removal Tool.


----------



## Irongoldx (Dec 17, 2012)

I was not able to find it . Please help.


----------



## Irongoldx (Dec 17, 2012)

There is no trace of Mcafee or any of its removal tools in my computer. And i had mcafee via my internet provider so i dont have a direct account with mcafee. I can't access them through my computer anyway.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Irongoldx said:


> I was not able to find it . Please help.


Unable to find what?


----------



## Irongoldx (Dec 17, 2012)

There is no trace of Mcafee or any of its removal tools in my computer. And i had mcafee via my internet provider so i dont have a direct account with mcafee. I can't access them through my computer anyway.
Last edited by Irongoldx; 17-Dec-2012 at 12:01 PM..
Report Edit Quote Reply


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What is your IP address on the computer?



TerryNet said:


> Open a (black) Command Prompt window:
> Hold the *Windows logo* key and press *r*; in the Run box type *cmd* and click on *OK*.
> 
> Type the following command:
> ...


----------



## Irongoldx (Dec 17, 2012)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\myname>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . :my name
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : va.shawcable.net
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : D0-DF-9A-ED-34-F5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : va.shawcable.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11n Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : D0-DF-9A-ED-34-F4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::907b:2364:1d48:32ce%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : December-17-12 6:59:58 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : December-24-12 6:59:58 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 231792538
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-04-A5-54-C8-9C-DC-27-DE-B9
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{77848AB6-0BA5-4D56-BFB6-456AC3F0085E}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.va.shawcable.net:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : va.shawcable.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\myname>


----------



## Irongoldx (Dec 17, 2012)

No but windows firewall and windows deffender are on.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm not clear on whether you have run the McAfee Removal Tool on the system. Even if there is no sign of McAfee remnants it does not hurt to run the tool and running the tool fixes multiple problems every week just in threads that I see here.

Try these tests (in a Command prompt the same way as the ipconfig) ...

*ping 192.168.0.1

ping 8.8.4.4

ping yahoo.com*


----------



## Irongoldx (Dec 17, 2012)

Ok, for the 192.168.0.1 it says with 32 bites of data , then there are four " general failure". Sent 4 , received 0 lost 4. Same for the 8.8.4.4 and for yahoo.com it says ' could not find host . Check name'.

And i dont have mcafee removal tool install on my pc . I might have also remove it while i was unisntalling mcafee. But if i am missing anything here just let me know where to look for it and i will have a look


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

General Failure can be caused by an antivirus program as well as a firewall program. Do you have any other programs like Norton, AVG or E-SET?


----------



## Irongoldx (Dec 17, 2012)

Nope but can Windows built in firewall or window deffender cause this problem? When i run trouble shoot it also says firewall may be blocking the access.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It's possible. Have you tried turning off both Defender and the firewall?

Also I would look into a possible driver issue. Check the manufacturer website for an up-to-date network driver. Do you have a router or a modem/router combination?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In posts # 4 and # 12 I have given you a link to the McAfee Removal Tool.  Download it on a computer that has internet access, copy it over using removable media, and please run it. "General Failure" is usually a firewall issue.


----------



## Irongoldx (Dec 17, 2012)

Ah ok i will go to store again and download it.


----------



## Irongoldx (Dec 17, 2012)

Okay i went to computer rental store and downloaded removal tool to my flash drive. Came back home and run this tool on to my computer. While it was running the yellow triangle disappear and I check my Internet access and was glad to connect to Internet and I owe you a big thanks for that but I am not completely out of wood yet as McAfee refused to install on to my computer again. It will download and ask for the key numbers but at the very end it will say something like try again. I am downloading it via third party as I had it before(via my Internet provider)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. 

I have no ideas about the problem of installing McAfee. I suggest ask your ISP, as they supplied it. Unless, of course, somebody else here has some ideas.


----------



## Irongoldx (Dec 17, 2012)

I want to thank you so much . You are the real help over web. Thank you for taking the time to answer my questions and respond back. I have talk to my ISP and they will assist me further with this.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If you are in the states, McAfee's number is 800-338-8754. 
McAfee Support Site

I have the feeling that your ISP will refer you to them.


----------

